# Woodworkers and the PBS show "American Woodshop" POLL / VOTE



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*OK, let us see what WE want to do…*

*Should the TV show "The American Woodshop" be taken OFF the air / cable?*

*Just a simple One Word Answer / Vote:*

*YES or NO*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

No, why? (two words)


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Last time you asked a question Martin, gave me a shame shame!!!!...

Joe you'll have to mail me 75 cents for a Canadian Stamp so I can mail

my one word answer in.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

No


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't say thatt is a favorite, but I wouldn't say it should come off!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

YES!!!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/9026#reply-317685


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*NO. . . . 3

YES . . . 2

No Opinion . . . 1
*


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

No.

-Gerry


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

No.

While American Woodshop isn't my cup of tea, I'd still rather have more woodworking programming than less


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

NO


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

NO

Programmers should decide what is supportable - Whats next - we all Vote to revoke MSNBC?


----------



## bloggerfrank (Jan 11, 2011)

NO

Let's treat each other a bit more positively.
Please support your local PBS station!

8 -No,
2 -Yes,
1 -No opinion


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Never seen it, but No, I am all for the woodworking shows on TV.

I just looked my whole TV schedule over, can't see it listed anywhere. Anybody know what channels it may be playing on? and which day? Thanks.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*NO. . . . 9

YES . . . 2

No Opinion . . . 1*


----------



## bloggerfrank (Jan 11, 2011)

Randy…whatis your location? I'll find out for you! Frank


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

NO


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

No.

I really don't care that much for the show and sometimes I think that his instructions could possibly get a newbie hurt. But, I've seen worse on PBS. Think about it….. if they take him off, what are they going to replace the show with???.... another sewing program, or another painting program. (Used to, we'd say "the TV has two knobs on it…..One to turn the set on and the other to change the channel". Now days, I guess you'd say "that remote has 100 buttons on it…. push one.

- JJ


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

yes


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

no. They have taken too many off as it is around here. Besides, if I wanted to complain about scott's show, I'd drive the 19 miles over to his house. It's about halfway between Piqua, Ohio, and Lockington, Ohio.


----------



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

YES…

See post #223…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/9026#reply-318394


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

no, it's better than nothing, but I get goose bumps watching how close his hand gets to the TS blade!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

NO.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

NO…..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## willsands (Jul 4, 2009)

No, Scott is a very personable guy and I enjoy his show.

Bill


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I vote with my remote…


----------



## Cwj212 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know what the big deal is. If you don't like the show, don't watch it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*NO. . . . 16

YES . . . 4

No Opinion . . . 4

PLEASE… YES or NO!
*


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

No.

If he does more than pens, bandsaw boxes and cutting boards he's somebody's guru.


----------



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

cr1, I looked at your project. Nice work granpa. 51 photos?

Doesn't look like you're afraid of craftsmanship.

If Scott's work showed the attention to detail that yours does I don't think this thread would get any traction.

It might be that I'm jealous, I don't have tens of thousands of dollars to build a dedicated shop. If I did, I would probably be there daily.

BTW I heard here that Scott has been doing this on TV for something like 17 or 18 years, so he's no beginner. His examples don't show the simple elegance of design or execution seen from experienced woodworkers.

later,


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

No - start a woodworking channel and put what you want on it.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

No.


----------



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the feed-back Joe, I took your advice and started another thread, so I could reply without fear of repercussions…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/29868

later,


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

no.
I never have seen the show.


----------



## bloggerfrank (Jan 11, 2011)

Freedom of speech is one thing, but let's face it, woodworking is NOT a competition, and it's not like we are trying to balance the deficit. We are all lucky to be able to woodwork in a free country. Get over who is good, bad, who doesn't like who for whatever reasons. Spend our time in the shop or woodworking communities for those who don't have it as good (as i know many of you out there do all the time, giving back to people who cannot do it themselves or cannot afford it or for the all the unhealthy children or families hit by hurricanes, cancer and devastation in their lives), websites or other forums constructively and helping each other be the best we can be, focusing on the positive. You can't please everyone all the time no matter what we do, so let's just make sawdust and get better each time and keep giving it our best.

P.S. I talked with an American citizen woodworker living in China last week, and he mentioned that it's almost illegal to woodwork there, and very difficult to get tools, as he was inquiring of offshore places we might know of to get woodworking tools/machines. Just food for thought on how lucky we really are! Best to all ! FB


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

No.

But "yes", if it were replaced by a more entertaining format/hosts….maybe just an update is in order. I like wwing shows, but this one is lame on several fronts, and dry as cardboard.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I would say it is a matter of changing the content to better the viewers likes.
Arlin


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Why do must of you keep harping on Scott Phillips of the American Woodshop, my god.. This is a cite for woodworking, not a place to bash an amazing woodworker and contributer to the woodworking program since 1993. 
None of you know of him personally and still some of you chose to put him down.
The first post by MARK D. which was ,what 2 years ago and were all still on this Topic. Its funny how most of you bash him behind his back….He's not here and you still do this. What happened to this cite so called community. It used be a happy place were people shared, and learned things. Now this community has become of people who bash a fellow woodworker.

You all have the power of the control, if you don't like the show switch the channel or turn the TV off, and if thats the case then do sooo.

I'm just tired of this subject keep coming up…....

Thats my 2 centsss, like it or don't…......

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*NO. . . . 21

YES . . . 4*

Ignored… 11

*PLEASE… YES or NO!*


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes,
His projects and techniques are not very interesting. I think there are plenty of woodworkers who would be rearing to take his place so why not give someone else a chance. Maybe even a show where you visit different woodworkers and let them be the host for the episode like WoodTreks.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never seen the show but I did meet Scott Phillips at a seminar he put on for our guild in Grand Rapids. He was very personable guy and I learned a lot from him that day. I'll have to watch the show to decide.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

No.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*NO. . . . 22

YES . . . 5

Ignored… 12

PLEASE… YES or NO!*


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Huh?

(Don't watch TV Cept for Baseball)


----------

